# Urlaubsplanung



## ajaekel (24. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich plane evtl. mit meinem Bruder im nächsten Jahr quasi als Vorbereitung auf einen Kanada-Lachs-Urlaub einen Urlaub in Norwegen.

Leider kenne ich mich in Norwegen noch so gut wie gar nicht aus und hätte gerne mal ein paar Tipps von den Norwegen Cracks. Ich habe hier zwar schon die Berichte durchforstet, aber so ganz das richtige habe ich irgendwie noch nicht gefunden.

Ich stelle mir den Urlaub eher so vor, dass wir an einsamen, wilden Flüssen entlang gehen, evtl. mal an einen See kommen und natürlich auch viel unberührte Natur sehen.

Als Gerät kommt für uns die Fliegenrute leider noch nicht in Frage...deshalb wohl eher Spinnfischen mit kleinen Mepps o.ä.

Zielfische sind auf jeden Fall Lachs und evtl. Saibling.
Wenn uns jemand ein paar Tipps hinsichtlich Gegend, Anreise, Unterkunft, benötigte Lizenzen, Kosten und so geben könnte, wäre das toll.

Liebe Grüße und vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus,
Achim


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (7. November 2006)

*AW: Urlaubsplanung*

Hallo Achim,

mich bewegt das selbe Problem, wenns auch nicht gleich die Generalprobe für Canada sein soll.

Schau Dir mal folgendes Buch an: 
*Georg Rosen: Lachse und Meerforellen in Norwegen*

Informationen satt, da ist für fast jeden das passende dabei.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Fröya (7. November 2006)

*AW: Urlaubsplanung*



Dienststelle-Ast schrieb:


> Schau Dir mal folgendes Buch an:
> *Georg Rosen: Lachse und Meerforellen in Norwegen*
> 
> Informationen satt, da ist für fast jeden das passende dabei.


 
Jo, steht bei uns auch im Schrank - und ist natürlich in jedem Urlaub obligatorisches Gepäckstück.
Vom Süden bis zum Norden ist alles drin.


----------

